# [SOLVED] Streaming video crashes my computer



## disabilitree (Mar 5, 2011)

So ive been having this problem for a few weeks now.
Basically, when i watch anything on youtube or icefilms on my laptop that's longer than 5 minutes long or so, my computer abruptly stops,the frame freezes, the sound goes on a loop, all of the lights on my laptop turn on and i have to turn it off.
I can't even use the task manager to shut it down. 
My computer has 4 gb of RAM, an intel i3 processor, a nvidia graphics card and I'm running windows 7. 
It's a bit under a year old. 
I already cleaned out the registry did a disk cleanup and defrag, and now im out of ideas.
Anyone have any idea why this is happening and how i can fix it?


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Do you have any trouble watching videos via Windows Media Player or any other media that lasts longer than 5 minutes?


----------



## disabilitree (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Im testing that now.
The problem is weird though, it didn't crash when i watching something not in full screen.


----------



## disabilitree (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Okay, just tested on VLC media player and things are fine


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

So, is it only crashing on those sites when you view in full screen?

Sorry for the delay....as you know, we are all volunteers and as such our lives often get in the way of spending time here on TSF! 

Mike


----------



## disabilitree (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Haha no problem
Honestly, that's what i thought the problem was, but i dont even know now. 
Now, even if im not watching a video, if its paused in another tab after a while my computer locks up.
The only three things i can do while it's like this is 1) Turn on and off the mouse with the keyboard function 2) open and close the disk drawer and 3)manually shut it off by pressing the power key. 
I think it may have something to do with internet connection, because when i let a movie buffer, disconnect, then watch it i was able to watch the whole thing without any problems.
I have a wireless internet connection, and my router is a d-link DIR-615 router, if that helps.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Have you updated your video drivers lately?


----------



## disabilitree (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

What does that entail?
And no, I dont think that I have


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

START>CONTROL PANEL>SYSTEM and MAINTENANCE>SYSTEM>DEVICE MANAGER. Once you have opened up the Device Manager screen, notice that it lists all of the various device headers. You'll see one that is called DISPLAY ADAPTERS. Click on the little plus sign next to it. It will show you what you're video adapter is. Right-click on the device listed and you'll be given a brief list of things to do. Select "Update Driver Software" and then it will ask you for permission to access the Internet to do so. Give it permission and let it run and see if it can find a more current driver. Depending upon the display adapter, you may have to go to the vendor's website to get a more current driver but let's try this first. Once you do open up the display adapter, let me know what it lists. 

Good day!

Mike


----------



## disabilitree (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

My display adaptor is a NVIDIA GeForce 310M, and it says that my device driver is up to date


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Download the newest nVidia driver anyway.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Most definitely. Download the latest as spunk.funk said and re-install it. Drivers can be technically current but still corrupted.

Mike


----------



## disabilitree (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Ahh awesome!
So far everything has been working, thanks for all of your wonderful help!


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Great news!! Glad we could help!! Have an awesome week!!

Mike


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Streaming video crashes my computer*

Good to see you got it sorted. You can mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

